
The Supreme Court Just Torpedoed the Hopes of Every Gig Economy Worker - cblock811
https://gizmodo.com/the-supreme-court-just-torpedoed-the-hopes-of-every-gig-1826205907
======
aksss
This is a dumb headline. The intersection to the gig economy is what? "The
effect of today’s decision will be to end misclassification class actions, for
Gig Economy workers and for everyone else." If you are in the "gig economy" or
working a side hustle, there should be no ambiguity about your employment
classification. If you willingly take a "gig" and then try to claim that you
were actually an employee, something's very wrong in your service agreement.
The opinion states, basically, you can debate the sensibility of the policy
but this is what the law says. If you don't like the policy, clarify the law.
It basically kicks the issue back to Congress.

------
cblock811
tldr;

> The Supreme Court, gave its opinion today on Epic Systems Corp. v. Lewis
> and, in a 5-4 split, decided to uphold forced arbitration agreements that
> preclude employees from pursuing class-action lawsuits against their bosses
> in court

